# direct connection to the internet(no router)

## Adel Ahmed

I was thinking of using my laptop as a router, I've got the info I need except for 1 part:

the connecting to the WAN part.

first of all, I have a lenovo n500 with a 56.6 Kbps modem, and the phone cable can fit into that slot, will that suffice or is that only for dial-up connections, and if so what will I need to buy to get internet working?

also in both scenarios can someone point me to an article about the hardware that's needed(if any) and how to configure that connection?

thanks in advance

----------

## eyoung100

Your Dial up is your WAN Port

Draw this On a Piece of paper 

ISP  :Arrow:  Dialup Modem in your laptop  :Arrow:  Ethernet Card in your Laptop   :Arrow:  WAN Port in Router   :Arrow:  Routed Ports to other PC's

As long as the IP Address given to your WAN Port in your router is connected to the routable address given by your modem, your idea will work.  You must treat your laptop as a Bridge.  If your Dial up Provider finds out tho, you will have violated your TOS.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I'm not sure I'm following, I wanted this:

ISP -> dial up port -> wireless NIC -> other PCs

and I'm not subscribed to dial-up services, I think my ISP is using either ATM or PPPOE

I want to throw away my old router completely and use my laptop instead, is that possible with my laptop?

----------

## eyoung100

For any device to function as a router, it's got to have at least 2 Network Interface Cards.  You cannot convert the digital signal used by your ISP to analog to feed it into your modem.

Modem is short for modulate/demodulate, A modem takes the analog signal in the phone lines and modulates it into digital.  Your computer uses the now digital signal to complete the request.  If you send a request out, the modem demodulates the digital signal back to analog so it can be sent over the phone wires.

In order to create a router/server you need at least 2 ethernet cards.  One card is connected to your ISP, and the other card is connected as the Gateway to your home network.  All the computer does in this case is swap your non-routable ip address it received via ethernet 2, holds it and completes your request using ethernet 1. When your data is returned ethernet 1 gives it to ethrnet 2.  Ethernet 2 returns your information to your non-routable IP Address then stops holding that address.  People use computers as routers for mainly one reason.  On the computer you can install and configure extra software that may not be available in a hardware router, like Firewalls, Content Blocking/Filtering/Logging and Email Systems.  Being able to do this only gives you more control over what the users connected to the private end of the router see.  It provides no added benefit in your situation

----------

## szatox

56kbps is dial-up modem. You would need to find some phone number bound to ISP provider first. And then, it would be very slow and probably kinda expensive connection. Rather bad idea.

Find any ISP first, maybe there is some local one, or perhaps you need to make a bargain with big telecom. Whichever you choose, he will tell you what hardware you need to use his network.

And if it's gonna be xDSL line, you'll have to buy xDSL modem, in which case it will most likely be  a better idea to buy router with pppoa support (or whatever that ISP uses)

On the other hand, if he pulls ethernet wire to your place, you might want to use ethernet adapter as WAN and wireless as LAN device leaving modem unused.

Some wireless adapters also allow you to have multiple virtual interfaces working in different mode, so you can have it as client and access point at the same time.

----------

## 666threesixes666

ISP   :Arrow:   cable / dsl modem   :Arrow:   gentoo box eth port   :Arrow:   gentoo box wifi host....  

this is a realllly basic setup....  openwrt can do this, i want a gentoo box from scratch that can do this.  i can control gentoo's kernel not openwrts.  another brew i would realllllly like

ISP   :Arrow:   cable / dsl wifi modem   :Arrow:   gentoo box wifi client   :Arrow:   gentoo box wifi host....   with only 1 wifi board, ie signal repeater.

and a dial up version wouldnt be bad sauce either.

ISP   :Arrow:   gentoo box  v.92 modem  :Arrow:   gentoo box wifi host....

----------

## Adel Ahmed

@eyoung thanks alot for the explanation, that really clears things up

seeing how things should go, as eyoung had explained, what I'm trying to do would not work

I'll look around for old switches and try a different scenario instead:

ISP -> phone cable -> switch -> eth0 on my laptop -> wlan0 on my laptop -> other PCs

----------

